# Halloween Motionettes



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone else have some of the vintage Halloween Motionettes? We have 2 witches and a Dracula. I believe they're from the early 80s and go for a good buck these days. Post some pictures.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Paul.
I have the witch, a bride of frank and a creature.
There is another at my parents home- I just don't remember which one it is- devil?
I need to get rid of these things if anyone is interested pm me.
I've accumulated way too much stuff. Lotsa universal monster collectibles.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love them, but am being picky since I have some of my faves already. I passed on the same witch style at Goodwill in the 2nd pic, I dunno, a but too scary? lol, I like em a bit campy or realistic styles. I love the vamp one you have and I also had one but he broke in a move, so was happy to find another in like new condition at Goodwill. Only missing his pet bugs. 

For Halloween, I have a large witch, large Phantom of the Opera, several small witches, dracula, trick or treat kid (skunk). My mom has some nice rare ones, one of which is the red phantom, she got a nicer conditioned phantom so I got her old one. Love him. The walgreens reaper one I added this year, has nice audio but seems flimsy compared to the old styles and definitely is too top heavy. 

I have many Christmas ones but will save them for the other forum.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh my god... when I was younger my mom had these from when she was a kid. They always scared the hell out me... I dislike them. In my opinion not kid friendly, and after a while they get annoying as well. My pets always ran away from them too.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't have any of the vintage Halloween ones but I did pick up the Universal Monster 18" battery operated versions of Dracula, The Bride, Wolfman, Creature From the Black Lagoon and (blue skin) Frankenstein on Ebay a couple years ago.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

imindless said:


> Oh my god... when I was younger my mom had these from when she was a kid. They always scared the hell out me... I dislike them. In my opinion not kid friendly, and after a while they get annoying as well. My pets always ran away from them too.


I never thought of them as scary but then I wasn't a kid when I first encountered one. In fact I think they're all pretty ridiculous but in a good way. 

And annoying is an understatement. I'd rather they didn't move or make any noise at all.

I have a Flying Dracula, a standing Dracula & a Flying Witch & I haven't used them in years but they still work. I'd gladly trade 'em for a Lugosi Vampire motionette or the Mummy one. Or not, I'm not sure if I wanna keep them.

This Drac.


----------



## apewaxfilms (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool, someone cam to my door with what looked like a voodoo doll!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You mean someone actually left on those annoying whines  The ones we have you can make them move without the noise. 2 of them were given to me by a great friend, and she passed away last summer. Needless to say I'll never get rid of them. I've liked them before because they have a vintage appeal to them, plus the witch looks neat behind a cauldron of mist or dry ice. They are fairly hard to come by these days. I only activate the motion a few times during the season. They'll stop moving over time from too much use.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got some, too I'll have to find mine and take some photos I miss stores selling animated figures such as them.

Yes, the noises do get annoying


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys should check out my Halloween motionette collection ....via youtube.com
i am HallowKaT the puppet master supreme emperor.......
log on to YouTube.com
type in Hallowkat$ motionettes..
please enjoy.....
anyone who has a bug eye wolfman telco motionette please contact me....i will pay thousands for him


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

HallowKaT said:


> You guys should check out my Halloween motionette collection ....via youtube.com
> i am HallowKaT the puppet master supreme emperor.......
> log on to YouTube.com
> type in Hallowkat$ motionettes..
> ...


Hallowkat I have seen you're videos and love them. I collect a lot of these myself and I am somewhat of a finder. you just gave me a new mission for an item to find  we will be in touch and welcome to the forum！


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank mr gris
im looking for the 2ft animated halloween motionette bug eye wolfman telco .....he is brown wearing a orange shirt, tan pants...
The very rare type head glows.......he s the last one on my hit list...
as a matter of fact,,,,,im searching for telco halloween ceramic,door plaques,candles,telco plush dolls,etc
Anything not found in my videos, ,,,,i will buy for top dollar.....please stay in touch .....
your friend hallowkat


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

Remember
the wolfman im looking for eyes dont glow,,,instead they bulge out...
Keep me in mind, ,,,im also searching for the 19in green wolfman and skeletonorange with sound......he is rare ....remember the 19in telco halloween motionettes are rare..im searching for the devil door plaque telco,plus white frank,drac, skeleton door plaques,,,or the out door 36witch in witch telco


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you in advance i love this halloween forum.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Hallowkat you have nothing but the best taste  I am the same way hunting Telcos, Beistles and blow molds. My hobby is tracking down vintage Halloween and toys. You have the bat dont you? I missed him last year at a sale by five minutes and the buyer got him for all of 3.00! It was not a collector as they left the rest of the Telcos there they just loved the bat.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I love my little collection, all from yard sales, ebay and thrift store.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice collection of motionettes, PIB.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Garth. And they all work, except the witch at the table with the crystal ball. I saved her from a pile of junk she was toppled over into at an estate sale and got her for less than a dollar. She cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I saved her from a pile of junk she was toppled over into at an estate sale and got her for less than a dollar. She cleaned up pretty well.


 _Very_ reasonable Has she ever told you, "Thank you, my beloved savior..."?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> _Very_ reasonable Has she ever told you, "Thank you, my beloved savior..."?


Hahaha. Maybe she will when I get her working again.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HallowKaT said:


> You guys should check out my Halloween motionette collection ....via youtube.com
> i am HallowKaT the puppet master supreme emperor.......
> log on to YouTube.com
> type in Hallowkat$ motionettes..
> ...


Hallow HallowKaT! I visited several of your YouTube posts today and wow! You have an amazing collection to say the least. I have Vintage Christmas Angel that was a real treat to put on display in our window this year. I have never seen the Halloween motion ethers but now I am hooked! Thanks for sharing... BOO!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

HallowKaT said:


> You guys should check out my Halloween motionette collection ....via youtube.com
> i am HallowKaT the puppet master supreme emperor.......
> log on to YouTube.com
> type in Hallowkat$ motionettes..
> ...


I have the Universal Studio's werewolf motionette. Got it when I worked for Spencer Gifts many years ago. Can't wait to get all mine out of storage & post pics.
I have a large Werewolf & Witch and then smaller Dracula & Witch. Have Frankenstein, but don't remember if he is large or smaller. LOL


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

I will pay you a small fortune for the bug eye wolfman telco 2ftmotionette tall plug in wearing a orange shirt with tan pants ....

My email is [email protected]

Telco made two types of glow head wolfman,,,,,,one in green version the other is a brown version...if you have the brown version,,,i will pay you 2500/3000 on the spot via paypal,depending on how mint it is and if wolfy has a original box....i left me email,,,,,if you have brown version wolfy contact me


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am pretty sure I do not have the werewolf you are looking for.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

View attachment 153298

Here is the Universal Studios Wolfman I have.
He does not light up. I usually put him in a poorly lit room 
Straightened up his pants, think he was trying to be sexy.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone have an idea how to fix a non moving one?


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

I know how to fix all motionettes telco and witchtime


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Let's see if this one works. :/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Are these from the 90s? I believe I remember these.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

yep early 90's. I still have all of mine & the 2 that were my mother's. 
Lucky Me!!!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a vintage wolfman motionette, but I have no idea what a "bug eye" wolfman is.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Who remembers the 1991 sound activated props? 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130871257677


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you think about it, the first kind of good props like today, didn't come until the mi'd-late 90s. The same with masks and costumes,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 2 of them. Think one is still in the box.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Another version of these. http://youtu.be/Is2M3hVCY3k

If u think about it, Gemmy and Tekky still make Motionettes, just not that name.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to a garage sale the other day and scored this guy for $2.00. he works, but very slowly. he needs new batteries


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I also have the vampire that's in the lower right corner of the picture. I used him in my haunt last year. sorry, it's not a good picture.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> I went to a garage sale the other day and scored this guy for $2.00. he works, but very slowly. he needs new batteries


I would have picked him up too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> I would have picked him up too!


No doubt.... Excellent find, hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks Bethany and garth. you don't see motionettes to often.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope I'm posting this in the right spot.. Found him over the weekend Spooky Vampire by American Fun Corp.. I couldnt find any info on it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That one is unknown to me, Chocolatechip1979; interesting, though


----------



## Joshdrewien (Jun 10, 2013)

I have that table cloth


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chocolatechip, this guy is to cute. nice find


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right spot.. Found him over the weekend Spooky Vampire by American Fun Corp.. I couldnt find any info on it.
> View attachment 155492


very cool havent seen this one before


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right spot.. Found him over the weekend Spooky Vampire by American Fun Corp.. I couldnt find any info on it.
> View attachment 155492


This one was released in the mid-late 1990s and was carried at Fred Meyer stores, so probably Smith's in Henderson, NV. He's definitely one of the coolest ones, albeit on the smaller side. The narration and sound effects are top notch, and this is one of the few tabletop animations that has a vampire with glowing red eyes (other than Telco's vampires.) Most manufacturers (that weren't Telco) went with green eyes for their vampires, so this one is pretty awesome.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Big Scare said:


> This one was released in the mid-late 1990s and was carried at Fred Meyer stores, so probably Smith's in Henderson, NV. He's definitely one of the coolest ones, albeit on the smaller side. The narration and sound effects are top notch, and this is one of the few tabletop animations that has a vampire with glowing red eyes (other than Telco's vampires.) Most manufacturers (that weren't Telco) went with green eyes for their vampires, so this one is pretty awesome.


OH THANKS THE BIG SCARE!! Thanks for finding out all that info for me. It's always nice finding out information about the treasures we find.


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I have something like that that I've had since I was small. But mine isn't from the 80's. I wasn't born until 1992, so mine's a Frankenstein from the 90's. He's not the kind that does a full body dance though, since he doesn't stand up on a base. He sits down and you press his hand to activate his torso and mouth motions, and he bobs up and down and goes from side to side, singing "The Monster Mash".


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think they should revamp Motionettes. Tech has improved since then. Every company that makes lifesize animatronics should do it. Imagine having a mini Heads Up Harry, or Wicked Witch. 

If you think about it, the mini figures of the iconic movie characters, made by Gemmy a while back, we're like Motionettes.


----------



## HallowKaT (Aug 11, 2012)

You are soooo right
....new age motionettes should be high tech....
i made a medusa animated halloween motionette....i think she is a classic old school character worthy of making into. A halloween figurine


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> I If you think about it, the mini figures of the iconic movie characters, made by Gemmy a while back, were like Motionettes.


Pretty much, and you're right that they should make a comeback.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I would love to see comebacks. and a heads up harry would be a delightful one


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> Who remembers the 1991 sound activated props?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130871257677


I don't really consider that a motionette. I don't know what to call that item though...

As for me, I have Wolfman, Creature from the Black Lagoon, 2 different Draculas, older Frankenstein (probably called Monster), and a Witch.
The one person is right that the Gemmy movie characters that are small are in the order of motionettes, but the big difference is that I can't have Jason on for 30 minutes. You push the button, and he does his thing, and than shuts off. He doesn't constantly move. I guess that's the reason you need C batteries for these motionettes as compared to double A for Jason


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Halloweenfan said:


> I don't really consider that a motionette. I don't know what to call that item though...


It's pretty eponymous with Motion-ettes, though. Telco's shaking heads (AKA Screamers) as well as the competition's sonic heads were as much a part of early Halloween animation as the 18" and 24" figures. Much of the time, the Screamers used the same heads as the 18" figures, though in certain cases, special molds were created for the purpose of the Screamers line.

I think it's amazing how many people would like Gemmy to do a new line of Motion-ettes, considering that is is because of Motion-ettes that Gemmy is even around today. When they first got into the Halloween game, they were just one of the "other Motion-ette" makers. By the mid-90s, though, they were producing dozens of battery-operated animated figures, picking up a large share of Telco's original customers. By that time, Telco had scaled back its Halloween offerings, but Gemmy kept spitting them out. These Motion-ette lookalikes made Gemmy the powerhouse it is today. 

I agree, full-heartedly, that Gemmy ought to go back to tabletop animation, if for no other reason than to honor its legacy, its past, and the folks who supported them when they were "just another Halloween company."


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Is TelCo still around, or did someone buy them out?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> Is TelCo still around, or did someone buy them out?


I honestly don't know, but I am thinking that they may be gone, since I have not seen anything new from there in ages.

Some of the prices that the rarer items go for are nuts: http://telcohalloweenmotionettes.blogspot.com/


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

A few years back a friend of mine came over and saw that I had the Frankenstein figure. When he downsized his life he gave me all of his figures so now I have wolfman, Frankenstein, Dracula, and a very broken but loved creature from the black lagoon. It was such an awesome gift he later moved to a smaller place and gave me two totes full of Halloween stuff. It was a great day at Askari manor when I started going through those totes.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a witch but mine is from the early 90's. we gave her to my nan (grandmother) years ago for Halloween and after my grandad passed, she lost all desire to celebrate the holidays, so she sent the witch to me knowing how much we love halloween. Breaks my heart that she won't decorate anymore, but happy she thought of me, instead of just tossing it.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> Is TelCo still around, or did someone buy them out?


Telco folded shortly after the start of the new century due to factory problems. No buyouts or any of that nonsense. For a complete history:

http://thebigscare.wordpress.com/20...es-of-halloween-history-and-collectors-guide/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

with all said, I still would love to see some new motionettes. the hocus pocus lady's would be fun


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> with all said, I still would love to see some new motionettes. the hocus pocus lady's would be fun


That would be totally awesome!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread has made me go on the search for more moitionettes. I'm going to look at one tomorrow it's like the vampire at the start of the thread the lady said she'll sell it to me for four dollars so I figure it's worth a look.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all! The Great Pumpkin brought me a Dracula motionette last night!! I plugged him in and he moves but the box says that he takes a light bulb. 
For the life of me I can't figure out where it's supposed to go and I'm hesitant to start poking around him.
Can you help?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

What is that in your Dracula's hand?? It is supposed to be a skull in his hand, at least that is what mine had. The lightbulb goes under that item. 
Sure hope they didn't glue that thing on his hand.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a coiled cobra. I thought it was odd too because it didn't match the picture on the side of the box. 
I think the bulb was already broken but it was a tight fit to get it off.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Did a search online and it looks like your Cobra went with a Tuxedo Skeleton. 
Never swa him before!


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Bethany!
I got a new bulb and the plastic of the cobra is too dark to let any light through so I have to display him without it but with light or with it and no light.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Keep your eyes peeled for smallish skulls & you can add it 
I think the Dollar tree ones would be too big. OMG if you could find a heart


----------



## nitro444 (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how to fix a non moving arm on a 24 inch Scarecrow motionette?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to goodwill the other day and got this for $3.00. everything works pretty good but the movement.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic price for the witch, hallo. She is very cool.


----------



## nitro444 (Sep 12, 2014)

just found this at a Goodwill but right arm does not move, any help please


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nitro, that is way different and very cute.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

does his other arm and head move?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

HallowKaT said:


> You guys should check out my Halloween motionette collection ....via youtube.com
> i am HallowKaT the puppet master supreme emperor.......
> log on to YouTube.com
> type in Hallowkat$ motionettes..
> ...


oh wow, where have i been?? who made these, in what years? can someone post the history of these guys? i love your mummies and yep i can see the scare on the devil/drac? i got to catch up here...lol


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Saw the boxed witch with the broom and skull last week at my local Goodwill for $3.99. I'm not a fan of motionettes- so I left her there for someone else to find.


----------



## Tsimmons28 (Sep 7, 2016)

If anyone has one of these still I have been looking for over 5 years for one. I had one I got when I was 4 years old back in 1997. Got it from Big Lots here in Florida. My little sister broke his arm off at the time and I was heartbroken. My mom said she'd never seen a kid so attached to something so usually frightening to a kid my age. I think one time I even took him to the dentist with me. Haha if anyone has info on one of these spooky vampires floating around for sale, please, please, PLEASE let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Good to see this thread still going strong. Forgot I even started it back in 2011. We have a few motionettes. I'll have to post updated pics.


----------



## Tsimmons28 (Sep 7, 2016)

To be specific, it was the one Choco-chip posted. I've been searching for the vampire with the coffin and skeleton forever!


----------



## mohawk640 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have the witch , bat, wolfman , 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------

